# Shop Floor Coatings and Color?



## fltenwheeler (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi All

I am getting ready to apply an epoxy coating to the floor of my shop. 

Water base or solvent base epoxy?

I would also like opinions on color. Silver-grey, dark-gray, tan?

I am thinking that the silver-gray would make the shop brighter. But the tan might be better to find a small part that I drop.

Thanks

Tim Meyer


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 24, 2011)

I would delinately go solvent based epoxy. As for colour silver grey will reflect light much more. You can never have too much light


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 24, 2011)

I will be doing the same thing soon.
 Any ideas for a good coating in Oz. May even polish it depending on cost

Brock


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 25, 2011)

The temperatures you get up there, may I suggest refractory tiles :big:
Sorry, only joking. Polish sounds good but you would need a 2 pack epoxy ( mirrortone 832 or similar to prevent scratching when sweeping up swarf. Because it is as hard as glass it wont absorb cutting fluids or oils. Mirrotone and Wattyl both put out some hard 2 pack.


----------



## Smifffy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Tim,

I looked at doing this in my workshop (garage) a while back - but was put off by the required preparation of the concrete floor before hand. If not properly prepared, the coating soon lifts off.

Instead, I went for plastic interlocking floor tiles. They weren't cheap and it took the best part of a day to lay them. The result is a good surface on the floor, which can be cleaned and also added a degree of insulation.

Good luck with what ever you do.

Smifffy


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 25, 2011)

Herbiev  said:
			
		

> The temperatures you get up there, may I suggest refractory tiles :big:
> Sorry, only joking. Polish sounds good but you would need a 2 pack epoxy ( mirrortone 832 or similar to prevent scratching when sweeping up swarf. Because it is as hard as glass it wont absorb cutting fluids or oils. Mirrotone and Wattyl both put out some hard 2 pack.


I don't live in this heat just have to work in it. I should have a pad for the new shed on the 16th. I marine joint I worked at had a clear coating on the floor which was hard as nails still after 15years.

Brock


----------



## lee9966 (Dec 25, 2011)

Because of my fumble-fingers I find a darker color easier to find tiny parts when I drop them.

Lee


----------



## Mosey (Dec 25, 2011)

Watching this thread, I have to offer an alternate floor finish. I just finished putting down interlocking vinyl floor tiles. They came from Lowes and were reasonable in cost, $2.00/sf ?? They lay down without any preparation at all, are 1/2 meter square, interlock with each other, and can be picked up and moved anytime with ease. Mine are grey, but other colors available, and they have raised coin-like dots for the surface, which just makes vacuuming a breeze. I love them, and want to vacuum every day cause it's so easy. There are edge strips available to give a straight, tapered edge. This has transformed my shop into a very comfortable place.
They are slightly resilient, which is nice under foot, and enabled me to eliminate the cushion mats, but the chairs still roll around without any problem.
No, I have no interest in them commercially.
Maybe I could get a picture if you're interested.


----------



## fltenwheeler (Dec 25, 2011)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> Watching this thread, I have to offer an alternate floor finish. I just finished putting down interlocking vinyl floor tiles. They came from Lowes and were reasonable in cost, $2.00/sf ?? They lay down without any preparation at all, are 1/2 meter square, interlock with each other, and can be picked up and moved anytime with ease. Mine are grey, but other colors available, and they have raised coin-like dots for the surface, which just makes vacuuming a breeze. I love them, and want to vacuum every day cause it's so easy. There are edge strips available to give a straight, tapered edge. This has transformed my shop into a very comfortable place.
> They are slightly resilient, which is nice under foot, and enabled me to eliminate the cushion mats, but the chairs still roll around without any problem.
> No, I have no interest in them commercially.
> Maybe I could get a picture if you're interested.



A picture would be great. Do you have the sku number?

Tim


----------



## Mosey (Dec 25, 2011)

he stuff I got is FlexiTile, garage vinyl tile, 20.5 x 20.5", coin top, light grey. Product #260642 from Lowes, who show their price as $95.00 per carton, and they do not say how many are in the carton. My recollection is that it cost about $2.50 / sf a year ago.
Caution: there are a million similar products, and this one was best. Look out for the thick soft cushiony ones, as I sent them back because they are too soft and you can't roll around on them, and they permanently indent where your wheels are, and the chips stick in them.
I also remember that Lowes will sell you as many as you need, splitting the cartons for you.
Go to Lowes.com amd look for garage floor tile.

PS. Pic 3 shows how they go down at the corner. No hammering, just lay em down on the concrete.


----------



## Smifffy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Mosey,

They look similar to mine, but I think they are different. Mine are "Ecotiles", available here in the UK. 

I don't have a close up, but this view should give a good feel. 

Cheers

Smifffy


----------



## Mosey (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, the first thing I see, is that mine is grey and brown.

The cat, I mean.

Yeah, yours appear to be larger, but other than that, look very similar.
Mine are recycled plastic content, so there's one for the Eco.
Enjoy your holiday!


----------

